# any good hiking areas NOT getting rain this weekend?



## mrzilliox (Jul 9, 2010)

seems like Maine has a small window early on Saturday...


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2010)

Not enough diversity in terrain altitude....think at least Saturday's humidity and moisture will swallow the whole state(Maine).
Think there are always some pockets of just mist Mr. Z...


----------



## billski (Jul 11, 2010)

I actually don't mind hiking in the rain at all in warm weather, 'cept for thunderstorms.  Just wear clothes that dry quickly and a rainproof pack and a towel.

If rain is a concern, I'd say when the NWS forecasts for rain probabilities of 30% and sometimes as high as 50%, I'll go for it anyways.  Most of the weekend weather is passing through quite rapidly.  NVT had a brief rain early Saturday, then was clear the remainder of the day.


----------

